# What's your favorite auto darkening helmet?



## randyjaco (Oct 13, 2011)

I have had a Jackson NexGen for several years and it has been a great helmet, but it just gave up the ghost and I am in the market for a new helmet. Man they have gotten expensive. So what helmets are you happy with? What is the best deal for the money? 

Anybody know anything about an ArcOne 5000?

Randy


----------



## Highpower (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got an older 3M Speedglas 9000x that I'm still using. It's been a terrific helmet with the exception of the headgear design. (It likes to rip the hair right out of your head.) It cost me close to 400 bucks years ago, so it's going to get used until *it* dies or *I* do....

Unfortunately auto-dark helmets are like computers. No matter which one you buy today, it will surely be discontinued and out of date a couple years from now.


----------



## dave (Oct 13, 2011)

I bought a tractor supply special (weldman or ironman ?) around 60-70 $
When my miller gave up I would say a new cheepy would be equil to my older 400.00 $ miller IMO
The field of view is a little smaller but it's just as fast and has more adjustments
I use it every other day and no problems after a year of DC arc and mig


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I am using my old HF helmet now. It is adequate, but nowhere near the helmet the Jackson was. I sure would like to find a comfortable helmet that goes up and down easily and stays up when you want it up.

Randy


----------



## brucer (Oct 14, 2011)

i have an older speedglas 9000x, i like it very much, light, compact but was pretty expensive..   

if i were buying new tomorrow i would probably look at the Hobart xvs, it seems to be a good price for a good brand of helmet..


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 17, 2011)

I just went through figuring out which helmet for me to buy.  After doing quite a bit of research and checking opinions on welding forums I decided on a Miller Elite series. http://www.millerwelds.com/products/welding_protection/head_face/helmets/elite/



I like the large viewing area as well as the "grinding" option.  One thing that I think will come in very handy is the built-in "magnifying lens holder" for my less than optimal eyes. 

I did find some that were considered better but their price point was way past what I wanted to spend.  It still wasn't cheap but I ended up paying less than $300 from an ebay seller - *weldingsuppliesatioc*  I only got it in a few days ago and haven't had a chance to put it through the wringer but I've put it on and adjusted it and it's comfortable as far as welding helmets go.

Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 17, 2011)

I just bought a Miller Elite like Ron's on EBay for $238 with fee shipping. That is the best deal I could find on a recommended helmet. Hopefully I can hang up my HF helmet back up next week. Thanks all for the responses.

Randy


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 17, 2011)

Heck of a deal.  I don't think you'll be disappointed.  I'll be interested in your take on it once you have it in hand.

Congrats,

-Ron


----------



## churchjw (Oct 27, 2011)

EdK said:


> I got this one from Northern Tools.
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200416894_200416894
> 
> ...



I got the one from HF.  With the sale, a free shipping code and a discount code I got 2 of them delivered to me for right at $60.00.  I only have about 100 hours using one, but so far works great.  I wear glasses and it clears my glasses fine with good field of view.  Most of my time has been TIG welding so I am not sure how it would do with heaver arc welding.  I only do bench welding so I am not sure how it would be if you were crawling around say a role cage to weld.  I have heard comments that these cheaper helmets don't do as well in those cases because of the placement of the sensors but I don't know that first hand.  So far the head band and adjustments have worked well and are conferrable but I typicality weld for less than an hour at a shot.      

Jeff


----------



## aametalmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

I have the Miller Pro-Hobby and love it. I weld with it 8-12 hours everyday...Bob
http://www.millerwelds.com/products/welding_protection/head_face/helmets/pro-hobby/


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 31, 2011)

As stated earlier, I bought the Miller Elite. It seems to be as good or better than the NexGen now that I have had a chance to use it.. I am happy with my purchase.

Randy


----------



## Joe Romas (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got the Harbor Freight blue flame one and it serves my needs. It's on sale for $39.9 Black Friday, Saterday and Sunday. NOTE that 20% coupons are not usable for their "after Thanksgiving sale".

Joe


----------



## arvidj (Nov 23, 2011)

Highpower said:


> I've got an older 3M Speedglas 9000x that I'm still using. It's been a terrific helmet with the exception of the headgear design. (It likes to rip the hair right out of your head.) It cost me close to 400 bucks years ago, so it's going to get used until *it* dies or *I* do....
> 
> Unfortunately auto-dark helmets are like computers. No matter which one you buy today, it will surely be discontinued and out of date a couple years from now.



Agree on both the good, the bad and the expectations of how long it should last.


----------

